# ? about cyanide free stripper



## Anonymous (Feb 18, 2013)

hello ? about cyanide free stripper UW- 860 has any one used it and is it cheep and does it work haha that is my ? thanks to all


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 18, 2013)

Is it acid or alkaline? How do you precipitate the gold from the stripper? Is it reusable? Will it strip gold from anything besides stainless steel (copper, for example?) without attacking the base metal.


----------



## Palladium (Feb 18, 2013)

Here's the patent Chris. The manufacturer is from Twain and China.

http://www.patentstorm.us/applications/20120292201/description.html

Company http://uwin-nano.com/en/index.php


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 19, 2013)

You sure that's the same patent application, Ralph? It seems to use electrolysis whereas the one in the video seems to work by immersion. The patent app is very sketchy and hard to decipher.


----------



## RikkiRicardo (Feb 19, 2013)

This is about the same topic i did in 2011
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=10658&p=103383#p103383
just different sellers from what i see

Rikki


----------



## glondor (Feb 19, 2013)

In one video, the seller reveals it is 50% nitric.


----------



## drifty (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi. I Have been in touch with these people. There in Taiwan. they what $250.00 for 7 liters and minimum order is three containers of UW860. that would be $750.00 plus shipping. and won"t give you a sample. this leaves me out. then they don"t tell you that there is a chemical process at the end to separate the gold from the gold and UW860. so not as easy as the viedos.


----------

